# TWS BAND SAW 14 INCH Model NO: WBS-350



## OrdinaryGuy (Dec 3, 2010)

I was looking through some Band Saw ads and I came across this:
TWS BAND SAW 14" 
WOOD CUTTING 3/4 HP 115 V

I asked for the model number and was told it's a WBS - 350 and that it's old but in excellent shape.

Has anyone ever heard of this bandssaw, and if so what can you tell me about it?

I did some searches and all I found was some Austrailian Band Saws with a slightly different Model Number BS - 350 but I'm not sure they're the same type of Band Saw.

Thanks!


----------

